# ARC4+



## ARC LS (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm looking to sell my ARC4+ Serial Number 1313. I bought new many years ago. All original parts and in working condition. It is in extremely good condition and has no scratches or dents. Make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2021)

Got to post a price, no feelers. House rules.


----------



## Elmie (Aug 16, 2021)

Interested... depending on price


----------



## ARC LS (Aug 16, 2021)

ARC LS said:


> I'm looking to sell my ARC4+ Serial Number 1313. I bought new many years ago. All original parts and in working condition. It is in extremely good condition and has no scratches or dents. Will sell for $130 and I'll pay for the shipping.


----------



## Elmie (Aug 16, 2021)

Do you have pictures of the light?


----------



## ARC LS (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes, can't figure how to post. I can send them email. [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 16, 2021)

Elmie said:


> Do you have pictures of the light?


while waiting for the OP to give actual pics of his light, maybe these links will help you learn more about this piece of HDS history

good luck with the purchase

photos here:


Arc4+ Premium



link to manual here:





HDS Systems: Arc4 Flashlights - Legacy Arc4 Flashlight and Legacy Arc4+ Flashlight


Legacy Arc4 Flashlight and Legacy Arc4+ Flashlight




www.hdssystems.com


----------



## ARC LS (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## turbodog (Sep 6, 2021)

Ahhh. The good old days of screw holes and clips that don't suck.

Nice light. Good luck.


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 6, 2021)

I never understood why henry just doesn’t go back to this method of attacking the clip. I’m not the brightest color in a Crayola family but it did work for years Right? My guess is clients complaining about it.


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 6, 2021)

I really want this but it’s hard to buy a light while waiting for a refund on a light I got scammed on. Haha. Good luck with your sell.


----------



## ARC LS (Sep 6, 2021)

The ARC 4 is still available. I am just trying to sell it because it’s been sitting in a drawer for a long time. I have some of Henry’s newer creations, I’m new posting on this board but I’ve been reading and learning for a long time. A lot of very knowledgeable people here. Thanks


----------



## paulr (Sep 7, 2021)

Very interesting bit of not only HDS history, but CPF history and maybe flashlight history as well. I sold mine long ago and was just thinking about it yesterday because of the HDS EDC thread. I wondered if it would have counted as an HDS light. I'm gonna resist but good luck!


----------



## ARC LS (Sep 7, 2021)

I also have a ARC LS. It’s one of the first really good LED flashlights. But you guys already know that. I’ve been buying some quality flashlights along the years. I finally pulled the trigger on a HDS rotary. I have an old twisty, Clicky and the Rotory Will spoil me.
i’m going to keep the LS. It has safe duty for looking around inside. Here’s some pics of the ARC LS


----------



## paulr (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes I had a couple of LS's too, wonderful lights for their time, especially the twisty which I never got one of. I'd love an HDS rotary. Maybe someday.


----------



## mraymer (Sep 9, 2021)

PayPal sent! Paid too much, but I wanted a Rev2 Arc4.


----------



## ARC LS (Sep 10, 2021)

Sorry the light is not exactly what you wanted. If you still want the light I’ll send it if not I can get your money back to you. Bob


----------



## mraymer (Sep 10, 2021)

Nope, still want the light. I was just being a smart ***.


----------



## ARC LS (Sep 10, 2021)

No problem I’ll get that out to you as soon as I get home.


----------



## mraymer (Sep 16, 2021)

Received the light today, thanks for allowing me to add this to my collection. Now my Rev1 ARC4+ isn't so lonely.


----------



## pilo7448 (Sep 16, 2021)

Man I like these.. Good catch


----------



## ARC LS (Sep 17, 2021)

I hope it enjoys its new home. Be good to it.


----------



## HesNot (Feb 8, 2022)

Goodness that is a classic ... Mine sadly died and was sold a long time ago for parts/repair. 

I do still use my more peculiar Arc6 somewhat regularly...


----------

